# Seeking a new scent.......



## fishchick72 (Mar 20, 2006)

I used to wear Casual by Paul Sebastian, but a couple of years ago the smell of it changed & I don't like the new smell.  

I like jasmine, musk, lavender type fragrances, not too powerful, soft & sweet is what I'm looking for.

I don't like to buy drugstore scents, they don't last.

I am currently using (& loving) moonlight path (a lavender scent) from bath & body works.  I like it a lot, but it just doesn't last. 

Any suggestions??


----------



## DaisyDee (Mar 21, 2006)

I am LOVING Tommy Bahama woman!  
Top notes of bergamot, clementine, and cactus flower, flowery middle notes of tuberose, honeysuckle, and frangipani, and a fresh dry down of musk, amber, and tangerine.

A little pricey, but has SUPER lasting power..GAH, I am in love with it!


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 21, 2006)

Hmm.. jasmine, musk & lavendar. Sounds to me like you would like oriental florals or spicey florals... they are my favorites.   Do you want to wear it everyday?  School? Work? Evenings?

There are a lot of scents with lavender and jasmine as their main notes and then musks thrown in later... I'm not too sure what you would prefer? 

Casual by PS has basenotes of jasmine, rose, citrus, ylang-ylang, tuberrose and tonka. 
Fragrances that have these similar scent and you may want to go out and try them (I know you said you don't like the new smell but maybe one of these mixes will do it for you =) )-
* Tender Kiss by Lalique
* Tommy Girl Cool by Tommy H.
* Must De Cartier Eau Fine by Cartier
* Youth Dew by Estee Lauder
* Miracle by Lancome
* Noa Fleur by Cacharel
* Envy Me by Gucci
* Jadore by Dior
* Cashmere Mist by DK

I know the list is impossibly long! But all of these scents seriously have jasmine and lavendar as their main scents... and musk somewhere in there. Maybe if you gave us an idea of what else you like as well? I like Amor Amor, Lolita Lempicka, Crystal Noir, Sensuelle, Euphoria and Rush2-- I think those are all great at being spicey and sweet... although some not so soft.  Good luck... I love shopping for a new perfume =)


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 21, 2006)

P.S. I just got a sample of Miss Dior- Cherie and I am loving it!  

Notes- Top notes of green tangerine and strawberry leaves. Heart notes of violette pink jasmine carmelized popcorn and strawberry sorbet. Base notes of fresh patchouli and crystalline musk.

To me that's a unique scent from what I'm use to... I need to actually wear it to make sure it mixes with my body chem... everything I put on my ends up sweeter, and sometimes in a really annoying way so I have to be careful sometimes.


----------



## fishchick72 (Mar 22, 2006)

kaliraksha, 
thanks so much!!  that is so awesome!  I honestly don't know many frangrances, I shared with you all I really know.  But your list is wonderful, now I can go out & just try out those & not waste so much time!  thanks soooo much, I really appreciate it!


----------



## ELECTRIKK (Mar 22, 2006)

i highly recomend Alien by Theirry Mugler and also Miss Me by Stella Cadente


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 22, 2006)

no problem, hopefully you'll find a great scent!


----------



## user3 (Mar 22, 2006)

Pink Jasmine by Fresh! I made a post about it the other day.
I just can't get enough of this perfume!
I wish my bottle would get here soon because I ran out of the sample.


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 24, 2006)

Might be a bit boring, but it's a classic oriental floral and still turns heads - Guerlain's Samsara.

Also, Urban Decay's Sin fragrance oil is really nice, and Pistol might be even further suited to you. Be warned: Sin is seductive!


----------

